# Trapping Question ??



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I Purchased some new #1cs Duke Traps for Muskrat Trapping and the trigger pad is real stiff is there a good rule of thumb on how light to make that trigger pad . thanks for any input 

Fish On !!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What I've done for years ............ set it just a little tighter than where it sets off when you sit it down. If it's set in a good slide where they will hit the pan hard, you can set it a little tighter. With a rat's leg structure, you want them pretty deep in a trap, plus make it a drowning set if at all possible. Thay are not the smartest animal by any means, so you can get by with setting it a little tighter than you would for a ****,fox,mink, or coyote. 
Another good thing , especially for new traps is to boil them to get the oil & any other scent off, stain them with logwood crytals or walnut hulls, & wax them. With coil springs, that wax job not only makes them more sensitive , but lightning quick.
Pm me if you need anything else,
Tim


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

T-180 said:


> What I've done for years ............ set it just a little tighter than where it sets off when you sit it down. If it's set in a good slide where they will hit the pan hard, you can set it a little tighter. With a rat's leg structure, you want them pretty deep in a trap, plus make it a drowning set if at all possible. Thay are not the smartest animal by any means, so you can get by with setting it a little tighter than you would for a ****,fox,mink, or coyote.
> Another good thing , especially for new traps is to boil them to get the oil & any other scent off, stain them with logwood crytals or walnut hulls, & wax them. With coil springs, that wax job not only makes them more sensitive , but lightning quick.
> Pm me if you need anything else,
> Tim




T-180
Thanks man your suggestion ( set it just a little tighter than where it sets off when you sit it down. ) sounds good to me will give it a try..
Well off to trap some ***** and rats ...LOL !!!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Good advice, I couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I know the Ohio State Trappers Association has a yearly convention ( I have never been to one ) does anyone know if there is vendors there selling traps and trapping supplies there ?? or is there any trapping events or seminars e where trapping vendors set up and sell traps , where I live there is nothing around , I have to get all my traps mail order 

Fish On !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Go to the OSTA's website and it will give you the date of the state convention, as well as the local meets in your area.

I think the site is ohiostatetrapper.org


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish On where are you located? I've got some traps in my garage I'd be willing to part with fairly cheaply. If you are interested I'll go do an inventory of what I've got and get back to you. I know there are a few 110 conibears and no. 1 long springs along with a bunch of other stuff. I probably only need to keep one or two for varmit control. They will definitely need cleaned and dyed, they've been sitting in my garage for 15 years.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Seaturd said:


> Fish On where are you located? I've got some traps in my garage I'd be willing to part with fairly cheaply. If you are interested I'll go do an inventory of what I've got and get back to you. I know there are a few 110 conibears and no. 1 long springs along with a bunch of other stuff. I probably only need to keep one or two for varmit control. They will definitely need cleaned and dyed, they've been sitting in my garage for 15 years.


Seaturd
I am located in Andover, Ohio , Pm me what you have and your phone # and I will give you a call 
Thanks 
Fish On !!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish On said:


> Seaturd
> I am located in Andover, Ohio , Pm me what you have and your phone # and I will give you a call
> Thanks
> Fish On !!!


Okay. I'll dig them out sometime today and write down what all is out there.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Ohio's will be in Lima this year:
2008 OSTA Convention - Allen Co. Fairgrounds, Lima, OH - September 5-7, 2008.
Next year (2009) they are hosting the national convention.

If you have never been to one you are in for a treat. I really reccomend you try and make the national next year. We went to the national in Indiana in 2007. My first ever. I spent a little over $170 and bought 2 dozen 1 1/2 Duke coil springs, a dozen Duke 1 1/2 double jaw coils (these are awesome **** traps) 1 Little Griz dog proof trap, a gallon of fish oil,4 oz of shellfish oil to mix in with the fish oil and some swivels. Best deals are from the guys outside the buildings. I paid $49 for the first doz Dukes from a big inside dealer. Went outside and found them for $43 and the double jaws for $54. Guys I went with bought traps and snaring supplies also at real good prices. 1000 feet of 3/32 7x7 cable was less than $50. Makes for cheap drowners and snares.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I never had much luck with leg hold traps on muskrat. Seems the critters would gnaw their legs off to get away. I had much better results with 110 conibears instead. If your using leg hold, its better to set along side deeper water using a length of wire that will let the muskrat get to the water and drown. 

Oh the memories of trapping Whats muskrat going for now on the open market?? 
I remember the day when a muskrat would fetch over $8.00 a piece.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

BigV said:


> I never had much luck with leg hold traps on muskrat. Seems the critters would gnaw their legs off to get away. I had much better results with 110 conibears instead. If your using leg hold, its better to set along side deeper water using a length of wire that will let the muskrat get to the water and drown.
> 
> Oh the memories of trapping Whats muskrat going for now on the open market??
> I remember the day when a muskrat would fetch over $8.00 a piece.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

This brings back a kind of sad memory of my first wife, (First time I have thought of her in many years and hope to never think of her again)
I took her rat trapping once and as I was making a set she ask why drown the rat. I told her if you don't make a drowning set the rat will chew its foot or paw off and get out of the trap.
A couple nights later I cam home from work about midnight and she was setting in the living room floor in a pool of blood crying,Poor soul had a trap snapped the toes her left foot. Poor thing had already chewed off both hands at the wrist and was going after the right foot. She said you lied to me, I chewed off both hands and half a foot and I'm still in this trap. She was a Blonde


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

The Anti's and tree huggers have enough ammo without talking about animals chewing their legs off to get out of traps.
You can drown a rat in a foot of water just use a slide wire or tangle stake out beyond your trap stake.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing BigDave. I lose almost none by using the "tangle stake" & drowning sets. Rats are not very strong swimmers and the weight of a trap will quickly pull them under. Also, just for the argument, most rats wring out of the set, not chew..... their bone structure is very frail (hollow) and breaks easily.

BigV,
Rats prices are not that good right now ........... last I heard was about $5 for an XL. Keep hoping for a cold winter in China & Russia so they start buying more !!!
Tim


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

T-180 is accurate about twisting out of a trap and not gnawing. I rarely lost a rat by using drown sets and if I couldn't do that i used a 110 conibear. I did manage to catch a muskrat by the tail in a no. 1 leg hold and he crawled up inside his den. I dragged him out and he was really unhappy.....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, those muskrats have some real attitude problems !!! Ever had a mink in a leg hold that you had to deal with ?? It's amazing how quick those mink move & they're meaner than any rat. 
Tim


----------

